# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Mitäpä Helsingin syksy olisi ilman...?

## Rattivaunu

Mitäpä Helsingin syksy olisi ilman...?   :Very Happy:

----------


## JE

Itselläni on tallessa lehtiartikkeli vuodelta 1991, jossa kerrotaan neliakselisten raitiovaunujen katoavan linjaliikenteestä täysin palvelleina vuonna 1995... Mikä muuten on todennäköisyys, että muitakin vaunuja kuin kahdeksikko ilmaantuisi vielä ajoon?

----------


## JPG

Hieno otos! Ja kylläpäs on vaunussa erityisen tyylikäs kuljettaja... :P

Eikös ainakin neljätoistanen tuossa mm-kisojen alla kulkenut tummassa mainosasussa joten miksipä ei (mainoskampanjan jälkeen) myös linjaliikenteessä. Perin nostalgisia vehkeitä nuo tuppaavat ominaistuoksuineen ja -äänineen olemaan.

----------

